# Flashpoint Xplor 600 HSS Help



## Ondine (Aug 6, 2017)

I have two Flashpoint Xplor 600 lights that I've been using for about a year. I'm using them from a Sony A77ii and the Flashpoint R2 remote trigger. They have been working great. But last week both of them stopped working in HSS mode. I have been through every setting I can find and read the manuals for the lights, remote, and camera, and can't find a reason. 

The HSS symbol shows on the lights, and the ratio changes on the lights whenever I make the change on the remote trigger. Since it's happening to both of my lights I'm assuming there's some point of common failure. But I'm stumped.

Has anyone experienced this? Or do you have any experience with these lights/trigger/camera that can help. Please help. I do primarily dance portrait photography and use the HSS constantly. And now I'm stuck. 

Thank you...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2017)

I would check the camera's Custom Settings Menu, or whateve Sony calls it, and see...perhaps the flash setting has accidentally been changed to like, Second Curtain Synchronization, or something like that?

I would re-set the camera to all-default settings...see if that helps!


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I would check the camera's Custom Settings Menu, or whateve Sony calls it, and see...perhaps the flash setting has accidentally been changed to like, Second Curtain Synchronization, or something like that?
> 
> I would re-set the camera to all-default settings...see if that helps!



Agreed. This would r/o the camera as the cause. 

Then you could contact flashpoint with confidence that it's a flash issue.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestions. I had already reset all my camera, trigger, and flash settings, but it didn't make any difference. 

However, I took my lights out last night on a senior shoot and for a reason I can't explain, they started working again....

I'm just going to accept it for now.


----------



## Destin (Aug 7, 2017)

Ondine said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I had already reset all my camera, trigger, and flash settings, but it didn't make any difference.
> 
> However, I took my lights out last night on a senior shoot and for a reason I can't explain, they started working again....
> 
> I'm just going to accept it for now.



Interesting. I'm actually looking at buying a set of these lights.. how do you like them other than this problem? Have they Been good quality? Reliable? Any other problems?


----------

